# Datenbank mit trigger



## Manuela (5. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob das funktioniert.
ich habe also vollgendes vor.

ich habe eine Datenbank die auf misteriöse weise hin und wieder Daten Verliert(ich habe alles nachgesehen aber keine hinweise gefunden warum die Daten verschwinden).

Jetzt habe ich vollgenden Plan erstellt.
ich richte eine anderes Datenbank(Schema) ein mit verschieden Tabellen(die nur als sicherung(sql Befehlen) dienen sollen.

hier nun der Plan und meine Frage dazu ist soetwas machbar oder muß ich die eigentliche Datenbank um einige Tabellen erweitern??

Ich will an alle Relevanten Tabellen einen Trigger schreiben (Insert , und update) dieser Trigger soll 
vollgendes machen.

a.) sobald ein INSERT gemacht wird soll über den Trigger in eine andere Datenbank(Schema) den vorgang eintragen.
b.) sobald ein Update gemacht wird soll der Trigger auch den SQL String ( Update .... set bla...) in die andere 
     Datenbank(Schema) eingeschrieben werden. 

Diese Daten sollen als reine Sicherheit benutz werden und gegebenf. den SQL String neu in die Original Datenbank 
eingetragen werden.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo Manuela,

prinzipiell funktioniert das mit den Triggern. Bei einer Oracle-Datenbank habe ich genau das schon mal gemacht. Aber nicht, weil Datensätze auf "mysteriöse Weise" verschwinden. Ich würde vor dem Anlegen der Trigger mal ganz genau nachforschen, was da los ist. Welche Programme arbeiten noch auf der DB? Was tun die? Sind die vermissten Datensätze überhaupt jemals drin gewesen (commit vergessen)?

Übrigens:


			
				Manuela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe also *vollgendes* vor


Geklaut, aber gut:


			
				unbekannt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist freeware, sprich, du kannst sie kostenlos nutzen. Allerdings ist sie nicht open source, d.h., du darfst sie nicht verändern oder in veränderter Form veröffentlichen.


Sorry, aber das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Manuela (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo 

vollgendes ist doch einfach klasse.

also die Datensätze waren da dass kann ich auch nachvollziehen, aber irgendwann später(Tage, Wochen .. )
sind die Daten weg. Aber es hat keiner was gemacht (wir immer ) und um da den Übeltäter zu entlarfen will ich das machen und sonst nichts. 
Und die anderen commit oder sonstiges ist alles ok.

gruß Manuela

mein einziges problem ist was anscheinend hier niemand weiß ist wenn man einen Trigger benutzt.

wird mit dem NEW.(spaltenname) angeprochen aber ich will den Kompletten SQL-String als Text speichern
wenn der Insert String heißt "Insert into (daten.... ) values(bla..)"  und diesen String will ich speichern Aber Wie?.

und nun kauf ich mir einen Duden der hat mir auch gehelft.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## HoaX (7. Nov 2008)

Sergeant_Pepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was hat open- oder closedsource damit zu tun ob man den code verändern darf? nichts ...


----------



## Manuela (7. Nov 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

kann es sein das meine Frage zu schwer ist, oder hat noch nie jemand so etwas gebraucht ????

Gruß Manuela


----------



## maki (7. Nov 2008)

Persönlich habe ich das nie gebraucht.

Lass doch die Anwendung ein Log schreiben, dann musst du das die DB nicht machen lassen.


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
und genau das geht nicht, weil es zuviele Clients auf die Datenbank zugreifen, muß ich da irgendwie auf der Datenbank machen weil ich die logs nicht von allen clients nachschauen kann(weil es war ja niemand)und darum muß das von der datenbank ausgehen.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## bronks (8. Nov 2008)

@Sergeant_Pepper:
Rechtschreibung ist mir egal. Ich lege mehr Wert darauf, daß sich die Leute im Duden und im Technikhandbuch davon überzeugen, daß die verwendeten Wörter wirklich das bedeuten, was man ausdrücken will.




			
				Manuela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. und genau das geht nicht, weil es zuviele Clients auf die Datenbank zugreifen, muß ich da irgendwie auf der Datenbank machen weil ich die logs nicht von allen clients nachschauen kann(weil es war ja niemand)und darum muß das von der datenbank ausgehen ...


Um welche Datenbankmaschine geht es?
Warum richtet niemand einen Querylog ein?
Warum startet niemand einen Trace?


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2008)

>> weil es zuviele Clients auf die Datenbank zugreifen

Dachte immer du hättest eine Client-Server Architektur.

Ansonsten ein DB log einrichten wie bronks es vorschlug.


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Also die Datenbank ist eine MyQSL 5.1 

und nur so am rande bemerkt.

ich habe alle Datenbank zugriffe(Insert und update und delete) abgesichert try catch mit Protokoll (log4j). und zusätzlich 
wird wenn ein Fehler(SQLException) kommt ein Fenster geöffnet mit einer Fehlermeldung, dann wird noch zusätzlich sobald ein Fehler kommt mir eine Mittteilung (email) vom programm geschickt.
also von der Absicherung habe ich genug gemacht, aber Trotzdem verschwinden hin und wieder Daten aus der Datenbank. 

Und meine Vermutung geht dahin das irgendein Anwender den Datensatz löscht (die Daten die verschwinden, gehören immer nur einer Tabelle an, und genau dort ist der einzige Delete befehl. 
Aber alle User sagen immer Sie hätten nicht den Löschen Button gedrückt.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## bronks (8. Nov 2008)

Manuela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Also die Datenbank ist eine MyQSL 5.1 ...


Hier ein Auszug aus einem MySql QueryLog der u.a. folgendes beschreibt: Der user 'root@localhost' hat am 08.11.2008 um 11:36:30 Uhr an die Datenbank 'test' den SQL  'testtestestest' gesendet. D.h. auch wenn ein Programm die Datenbank nur anhustet, dann steht es im QueryLog mit genau der Informationsvielfalt, welche Dir das Leben leichter machen wird.


```
081108 11:36:30	      5 Connect     root@localhost on test
		      5 Query       SELECT @@sql_mode
		      5 Query       SET SESSION sql_mode='STRICT_TRANS_TABLES,NO_AUTO_CREATE_USER,NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION'
		      5 Query       SET NAMES utf8
		      5 Init DB     test
		      5 Query       SELECT @@SQL_MODE
		      5 Query       testtestestest
		      5 Quit
```


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
wie komm ich an die "MySql QueryLog" heran???

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

Halloman Uela!

Tu browotsierst schooneinbiss chen mid deina rechdschreibung.

Die ? ist nurr ob ab Sicht lich oder ncht.bei fielen bremmst esglaube ich schonn die luhst am helfen. es Lenkt Zummindesd fom tema AB.

beim Programmierrn komt es ÜBrigents auf jedn buchschtabn an.

Hertsliche krüsse


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo gast,

danke für dein überaus Inteligenten Beitrag ( 1++) 

Gruß Manuela


----------



## bronks (8. Nov 2008)

Manuela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wie komm ich an die "MySql QueryLog" heran??? ...


Diese mußt Du erst in der my.ini konfigurieren z.B.:

```
log=c:/MysqlQuery.log
```


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Danke das geht, aber das geht bei 20-30 Clients ja schnell der Speicherplatz aus? oder.

ich hatte so ein wenig das gleiche vor nur bei dem Log wird man ja erschlagen von daten.
kann man diese auch irgendwie einschränken, sagen wir mal ich möchte ein bestimmte Tabelle logen z.b.:
"Tabelle_a1" nur diese Tabelle logen.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo Manuela,

nun weiß ich immerhin, dass du mit MySQL arbeitest. Für Oracle hätte ich dir ein paar Beispiel-Trigger geben können. Wie das in MySQL geht, weiß ich leider nicht.

Aber ich glaube, das Problem liegt eigentlich ganz woanders.


			
				Manuela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und meine Vermutung geht dahin das irgendein Anwender den Datensatz löscht (die Daten die verschwinden, gehören immer nur einer Tabelle an, und genau dort ist der einzige Delete befehl.
> Aber alle User sagen immer Sie hätten nicht den Löschen Button gedrückt.


Wenn es in deiner Anwendung einen Button zum Löschen von Daten gibt, dann wird der auch benutzt. Ob bewusst oder versehentlich, sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn es Datensätze gibt, die nicht gelöscht werden *DÜRFEN*, dann solltest du eine Programmlogik implementieren, die das verhindert. Oder wenigstens eine Sicherheitsabfrage einbauen. Dadurch kann man immerhin die Anzahl der versehentlich durchgeführten Löschvorgänge reduzieren.
Ansonsten gilt: wenn ein Anwender Datensätze löschen kann (weil das Programm es zulässt), und wenn so ein Anwender das dann tut, dann sind die Datensätze eben weg.

Wenn ein Anwender keine Datensätze löschen darf, dann darf es im GUI des Programms auch keine Funktion dafür geben.

Jedenfalls steht für mich fest: auf einem intakten System verschwinden Datensätze nicht einfach.


----------



## Manuela (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo 

@Sergeant_Pepper  
Ich sehe es ganz genauso. aber ich bekomme die schuld und es heißt wenn ein Anwender sagt er hat nicht gelöscht dann sagt mein chef ="Dann hat der auch nicht gelöscht" und um zu beweisen das der Anwender löscht will ich das ganze machen.

gruß Manuela


----------

